# Framework-res.apk



## boost192 (Jun 12, 2011)

Can someone help me out with stock framework-res.apk file from ep1f or ep1h please?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just pull it out of the stock rom.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

